
GOOS=fuchsia - tosh
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/golang-dev/2xuYHcP0Fdc
======
tosh
> As the operating system does not provide a syscall interface for

> files, the file system is implemented as a protocol spoken over

> zx.Channel objects to a file system process.

